# Lucy's breeder has puppies available



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just spoke with Sheri Alquist (Whitecliff Maltese) today, the breeder I got Lucy from, and she has puppies available for pet homes. 

For those of you looking for your tiny girl, she has one available. Sheri was keeping her to see if she'd put on some size for the ring, but at 10 mos, LuLu is still 3 lbs 6 oz and she is just too dang small. Her sire is BIS/BISS Ch. Divine's Marc of Friendship and Sheri described her as 'mellow' and said she'd do well either by herself or with other dogs since she has an easy going personality doesn't bark, and loves to sit and snuggle. LuLu has had all of her shots, rabies, and has had a full blood workup (liver shunt, etc) which came back normal. I believe her price $2000 but I could be wrong. She was bred by Sheila Riley of Malta Angels and I really hope to see someone on here get her! 

Sheri also has two boys 12-13 weeks old who are ready to go. I can't remember the particulars on them, I'm sorry! The last one she has available is a 6 mos old boy who is show quality but she needs to put him in a good pet home. He was sired by Ch Marc of Friendship's brother, Joseph (full brother, I think his litter mate or a repeat breeding) 

I do not have pics but I live about an hour from Sheri (she is in Coarsegold, California) and I'd be more than willing to go look them over, take pics, etc, if she isn't able to upload any. I'll also be in kentucky for three weeks and could bring a pup with me, if that would be an option for someone. I have found Sheri very easy to talk to and very helpful as a breeder and I told her I'd pass along this info since she is still website-less. She can be emailed at [email protected], or you can look up her contact info on the AMA breeder list. Her schedule gives me a headache just thinking about so if you don't hear back right away, let me know!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww she sounds perfect for anna...trying to msg her now!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> aww she sounds perfect for anna...trying to msg her now![/B]



Where does Anna live? I wish I could get her *sniffs* She sounds perfect.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

santa clara,Ca but dont know if its what she is looking for


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> The last one she has available is a 6 mos old boy who is show quality but she needs to put him in a good pet home. He was sired by Ch Marc of Friendship's brother, Joseph (full brother, I think his litter mate or a repeat breeding)[/B]


I think the adoption I posted about has fallen through because my friends just couldn't get to Greensboro NC (could get to Raleigh but with the holidays, the owner couldn't drive there to meet them and they couldn't stay overnight to drive to her). Anyway. It's possible getting to California to pick up a dog would be easier at this point.

Talk about a great pet home. I'm sad the adoption didn't work for the dog's sake because this is one of the most wonderful homes on the planet with people who are 100% committed to caring for their dog(s). I've rarely met people who go the lengths they went to for Harry who at 4 mos of age had to have emergency liver shunt surgery, five blood transfusions, repeated hospitalizations, etc., and now he is a year old and thriving.

I wonder--maybe this male puppy would be right for them?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> QUOTE





> The last one she has available is a 6 mos old boy who is show quality but she needs to put him in a good pet home. He was sired by Ch Marc of Friendship's brother, Joseph (full brother, I think his litter mate or a repeat breeding)[/B]


I think the adoption I posted about has fallen through because my friends just couldn't get to Greensboro NC (could get to Raleigh but with the holidays, the owner couldn't drive there to meet them and they couldn't stay overnight to drive to her). Anyway. It's possible getting to California to pick up a dog would be easier at this point.

Talk about a great pet home. I'm sad the adoption didn't work for the dog's sake because this is one of the most wonderful homes on the planet with people who are 100% committed to caring for their dog(s). I've rarely met people who go the lengths they went to for Harry who at 4 mos of age had to have emergency liver shunt surgery, five blood transfusions, repeated hospitalizations, etc., and now he is a year old and thriving.

I wonder--maybe this male puppy would be right for them?
[/B][/QUOTE]

They sound like very wonderful, caring people, for sure! That's too bad that it didn't work out for them. I believe (don't quote me on this) that Sheri was hoping to put this boy in the ring but just does not have the time right now (VERY busy with family commitments) 

[attachment=16958:attachment]

This is Ch Marc of Friendship, who is the sire of the girl. The boy you're interested in is sired by Marc's full brother, Joseph. 

I just want to add also that I'm not involved with these dogs, in any way, there is no profit or anything on my end. Sheri does not have a website yet so I asked her if I could help get the word out. I admit also that I like it when SM members get these dogs so we can see them 'grow up!' It is kind of like they stay in the family!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=299392
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the adoption I posted about has fallen through because my friends just couldn't get to Greensboro NC (could get to Raleigh but with the holidays, the owner couldn't drive there to meet them and they couldn't stay overnight to drive to her). Anyway. It's possible getting to California to pick up a dog would be easier at this point.

Talk about a great pet home. I'm sad the adoption didn't work for the dog's sake because this is one of the most wonderful homes on the planet with people who are 100% committed to caring for their dog(s). I've rarely met people who go the lengths they went to for Harry who at 4 mos of age had to have emergency liver shunt surgery, five blood transfusions, repeated hospitalizations, etc., and now he is a year old and thriving.

I wonder--maybe this male puppy would be right for them?
[/B][/QUOTE]

They sound like very wonderful, caring people, for sure! That's too bad that it didn't work out for them. I believe (don't quote me on this) that Sheri was hoping to put this boy in the ring but just does not have the time right now (VERY busy with family commitments) 

[attachment=16958:attachment]

This is Ch Marc of Friendship, who is the sire of the girl. The boy you're interested in is sired by Marc's full brother, Joseph. 

I just want to add also that I'm not involved with these dogs, in any way, there is no profit or anything on my end. Sheri does not have a website yet so I asked her if I could help get the word out. I admit also that I like it when SM members get these dogs so we can see them 'grow up!' It is kind of like they stay in the family!















[/B][/QUOTE]

If these pups are like your Lucy, then anyone who gets them would be blessed.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Aw Faye, you're sweet! And also... totally correct.














However, I do not believe any of these are related to Lucy, so I can neither confirm or deny that they are as awesome as Lucy. Or as awesome as Crazy Caddypants, for that matter. But I'm willing to bet that they are!


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh man, I am going to have to stop looking at these posts. I am perfectly happy with my little girl, but then I see posts like these and start looking wistfully at available puppies at breeder's web sites when I have no intention of getting another puppy, well at least not in the immediate future, anyway, I think. Is there any way to lock out posts from this subject heading for those of us who shouldn't be looking?


----------

